# Artists in Nova Scotia



## cabinman (Jan 17, 2009)

My wife and I are both mid career artists in the US. We have run our own gallery and frame shop for the last 25 years. We have decided for many reasons that it is time to move on.

We would like to buy property on the South Shore of Nova Scotia in the Lockeport/Shelburne area and have found a number of properties that would suit our needs. We are selling multiple properties here in the states and intend to buy a modest property for cash. It is our intention to spend several months (up to 6) each year in Nova Scotia and return to the states to be near our family for the balance of the year. Naturally this spawns a lot of questions.

We might eventually apply for citizenship and it appears we qualify to do so if we wish. At this point however, we would stay as visitors for no more than the allowable 6 month period at one time.

Bank accounts? Can we as non citizens open bank accounts with a local bank?

We wish to have an eco friendly small place by the ocean and I would like to build it myself. (I would contract out some things to local contractors, site work etc.)

I am wondering is this reasonable? Are building codes tedious and expensive like they are in some places here in the states? If so perhaps we should just buy a small cottage to fix up (we have found several of those as well).

My research shows that the south shore would be good for solar panels? I expected more foggy overcast days that would make it not well suited.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cabinman said:


> My wife and I are both mid career artists in the US. We have run our own gallery and frame shop for the last 25 years. We have decided for many reasons that it is time to move on.
> 
> We would like to buy property on the South Shore of Nova Scotia in the Lockeport/Shelburne area and have found a number of properties that would suit our needs. We are selling multiple properties here in the states and intend to buy a modest property for cash. It is our intention to spend several months (up to 6) each year in Nova Scotia and return to the states to be near our family for the balance of the year. Naturally this spawns a lot of questions.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

Your proposal for coming six months of the year is viable and many Americans and other nationalities do this.
You can open a Non-Resident Account with a Canadian bank. A letter of reference from your US bank would help facilitate the matter.
I cannot address building codes in NS but I cannot imagine them to be overly expensive or a lengthy process to acquire. A NS builder or the local municipality would, I'm sure, be able to assist you with this.
Gaining PR status in Canada is a complex matter. One has to apply from outside and be trained in one of the jobs on *THE LIST of 38* or to apply for a TWP through being offered a job by a Canadian employer willing to go the LMO route.


----------



## cabinman (Jan 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Your proposal for coming six months of the year is viable and many Americans and other nationalities do this.
> You can open a Non-Resident Account with a Canadian bank. A letter of reference from your US bank would help facilitate the matter.
> ...


I appreciate the input. As I stated I do not plan to seek permanent residency at this time. I did visit the Immigartion Canada site and scored fairly high. I am self employed and as an artist would never intend to seek other employment. As I stated my wife and I both have established gallery representation in the states that we would maintain. 

Thanks Again!


----------

